# 460 filter keeps plugging



## ttiiggy (Apr 14, 2020)

harry16 said:


> Hello cmh,
> There are three drain plugs. 1) A large one toward the rear, 2) A forward facing square headed plug just behind the torque tube mating seam, and 3) A recessed head plug on the underside of a sloping plate that runs crosswise to the tractor. This v-sloping plate is mounted using eight bolts, just pull this plug.
> ___________________________________________________________
> 
> ...


I know, old post. Maybe somebody still watching...
I am working on a IH 504. A lot the as the 460s I have before. I keep getting the filter screen plugged with what looks like red paint chunks. I don't think it is rust. 

The power steering quits. The lift arms quit working. If I drain fluid and take filter cover off and clean screen and put cover back on and put fluid back in, then it works fine for another hour or so... Repeat... 4 times yesterday. 

I don't know where these chunks are coming from. ??

I add fluid back into a ?1"? pipe just to the left of the gear shifter. Is there suppose to be a breather cap on that? I notice that when I drain fluid that I have to take that cap off or the fluid won't drain. I wonder if it needs to breath while it is operating? None of the tractors have a breather on that. 

When I drain fluid, I have been draining the chamber from the bottom between the pump on the left and the filter on the right side. Behind that on the bottom, there is another forward facing plug that seems to be in the transmission chamber. These two chambers seem to share fluid. If I drain one before the other I get MORE fluid from the first drain. 

I have heard that there are 3 places to drain to change fluid. I assume there is the other one that is the rear end. Does this share fluid with the others?? It probably needs changed since I don't know when, but if it isn't shared fluid then it isn't part of my current difficulty with seeming to starve the pump with plugged filter.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy ttiggy, welcome to the forum.

Put a magnet to the material to be sure it is not metal shavings. 

Your tractor has an independent PTO clutch pack. Sounds to me like your PTO clutch discs are disintegrating. When this happens, they put a lot of debris in the oil which can plug a screen/filter. Don't know about the red color???

If your tractor has wet brakes (run in oil) they too can put a lot of debris in the oil when they are disintegrating.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

If I were you I would drain all the fluid, three plugs and new filter. The flakes are probably a coating that is on the inside of the castings. Wouldn't worry about them as long as it's not metal. Don't just clean the screen, always replace the filter. The screen is the filter bypass. If it gets dirty then the filter is plugged


----------



## ttiiggy (Apr 14, 2020)

Magnet on the red chunks says not sticking, so no shavings. I don't *think *the brakes are inside. I am leaning toward the lining off of some clutch. I don't know which (ones?) of the three it might be. There is the main transmission clutch. Is it wet? Internal with the fluid? There is the TA, (TorqueAmplifier?). I assume it is wet, inside. I am not sure if it works properly or not. I have pulled the lever some times but never really been moving to know if is slow or anything. There is the PTO clutch. It looks like it is a box bolted on the back. Is it wet? Does it share fluid? Does the fluid flow with the rest?

Exploring how much of a job it is to get to the clutches. ALL. Exploring.

I took three drain plugs out and flushed the system with diesel fuel. Drained, strained, refilled. Drained. Changed filter. Refilled with HyTran. Not much better. Still plugged new filter in about an hour. Changed filter again. Work in progress. 

I got aftermarket filters at (used to be) International dealer for ~$20. Real IH filters look to be almost $30. Was at NAPA the other day and thought about filters. Had numbers. Got some for ~$15 during their (semi-annual?) filter sale. Supposedly 40% off. The filters look same.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Have you owned the tractor very long. Could it have been sabotaged?? Main and TA clutches are dry. If not using pto then you should not be getting carp in the oil. Does pto work??. Maybe your next step might be to remove the PTO to thoroughly clean out the rearend.


----------

